# new here



## mustang12 (Aug 24, 2011)

To start off, ive been lurking on this site for a while. Lots of good info here. 

I was a member with a couple popular boards, but as of late, they have either sold out and turned into a huge advertisment, or there is 10 million members that post crap everday and stuff never gets looked at... 

With that said, i hope at least on this board things are normal.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mustang12* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM a great forum.


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Normal!?!?  Now what fun would that be


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome  but theres nothing normal about pushing youre body to its limit and beyond its all about the pump the pain and the personal achievments made in this sport


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ollieolson99 (Sep 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## pig (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## swollen (Sep 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## DLEATO (Sep 18, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## onefastlady (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome... I'm also a lurker, but mostly because I don't know enough to contribute.


----------

